# This job changes people. But is Samoir forgiven?



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.

Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.

But this job changes people. He was exposed to the dregs of society. 98% of pax were fine, normal decent people, and that was great. But there were also the dregs, and these are the ones who caused a change in him.

It started with the inane questions. The first change in him was to start to lie and make up stories in answer to "where do you live / what's your "real" job / do you have kids / etc". Lying's not good, but this really is none of pax' business, so Samoir adapted and fed them bullshit lies. Humans adapt; it's what we do. If we didn't, we'd still be living in trees and sniffing each others' backsides. Telling these lies isn't such a big deal, but there was worse to come.

The next change came when Samoir found out that pax make up false stories to try to get Uber to take their fare back from the driver and refund it to them. The false reports started coming in. "Driving impaired". "Wrong route taken". Or not having been given a ride at all. Suspensions followed, unjustified of course. So he learned to lie about them too. Whatever lie the pax had told about him, he retorted with a bigger lie about the pax. If a pax alleged that he had driven impaired then he countered that the pax had been drunk, abusive and threatened violence, and should be deactivated immediately for the safety of other drivers.

When a pax tramped mud into his car and made a minor mess, Samoir didn't know which pax it was. But even if he had known then the pax would just lie and deny it. He didn't know which one of them it had been, and it didn't matter. All he cared about was getting paid. He not only picked a pax at random, he also embellished the report to claim that the mud was dog shit. His ethics code no longer applied and his moral compass was well on its way to becoming totally non-functional.

Early on in his rideshare escapades, he had returned pax items when he found them in his car. Then came the many encounters with the drunks. These sorry creatures who can't even retain consciousness, let alone their personal items. He came to hate how needy they were, and hated how utterly pathetic they were, losing their wits like that in public. One night a young lady was put into the back seat by another couple. She was the drunk third wheel, and Samoir was the garbage man who would be removing her. When he arrived at the lady's house it was hard to wake her up. When she did finally wake, she just stared blankly at him, looking around and not knowing where she was. Then she stumbled out of the car and walked zig-zag across the street in the vague direction of her house. Samoir stared after her in disgust, and reached around to the back seat to recover her phone. Whereas before he would have run after her to immediately return the item, that wasn't going to happen. Not this time. For being such a pathetic and disgusting drunk she would need to pay a price. As he returned home over one of the bay bridges, the iPhone was defenestrated, maybe temporarily restoring the balance of justice in some way. Either way, it made Samoir feel a little better.

Samoir would not have thought of ever asking for a reward to return items. But there were too many times when the pax just took the item, said "Thanks so much! This is incredible!". And then shut the door on him. To hell with them. Then Uber's $15 return fee was introduced. If it's an easy return, Samoir will do it. If not, tough luck.

Also gone were the days of patiently waiting for pax to come out of their houses or out of the bar, simply because those were the rules and "the right thing to do". That lasted a while, but finally enough was enough. If you order a damn car, then you come out of your house and get in the damn car. He found the way to shuffle pax and take 5 bucks from them without waiting. Was that the right thing to do or was that, in some way, stealing? He was past caring by this stage.

Honesty? Gone too. Pax want to be taken to the other side of the bay to SeventyCentsPerMileVille? Nope. He started to phone the pax and make up whatever lie to have them cancel. Pax would say that they wouldn't cancel because they would get charged. He assured them that they would not. He learned to say whatever it took. Again, tough luck.

Samoir went from being a decent, ethical guy to a reflection of Travis Bickle in the space of a few short months. If taxi drivers are known as being dishonest, grumpy and apathetic is it their fault? Or did their pax make them that way?

The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

If there was an Uber bible, and there were stories with lessons in them. This would be in Book 1.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

All I kept thinking about...

Was this SadUber's fate...8>O

Corrupted and downtrodden...

Where's SadUber....?

I sure do miss him...8>)

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Good story. 

I voted No! In the past whenever I've had a job that I felt compromised my ethics, I've kissed that employer goodbye and moved on. No job is worth sacrificing your personal integrity...some say that's all you've got in this life.

So far I've been able to maintain honesty and integrity, but I drive in the Midwest. I'm sure my attitude would be different if I drove in the Bay area. Maybe that's why I don't live there to begin with??!?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Good story.
> 
> I voted No! In the past whenever I've had a job that I felt compromised my ethics, I've kissed that employer goodbye and moved on. No job is worth sacrificing your personal integrity...some say that's all you've got in this life.
> 
> So far I've been able to maintain honesty and integrity, but I drive in the Midwest. I'm sure my attitude would be different if I drove in the Bay area. Maybe that's why I don't live there to begin with??!?


I don't know... I've read accounts on here of pax lying about a driver to Uber, so the driver then sticks them with a fake cleaning fee. As hard as I try, I can't find a lot wrong with that. The same goes for shuffling pax. If they think that their time is more important than the drivers', then IMO it's ok to relieve them of a little cash and let the next driver try. They'll probably be ready by the time he/she arrives. Not returning pax' items though, even if they are dooshes... that's debatable. But all things considered, I have to say "forgiven".


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


Is "kind of" an acceptable reply? Over the past 13 months I'm definitely less patient/tolerant. But Samoir has endured more than I. Nope, not going to judge him.

Also, for me it depends on the pax. I've dumped a few disrespectful, belligerent, drunken young men at the curb. But there was a sweet young lady a few weeks ago who puked OUTSIDE my car and apologized profusely.

She was new to the area and, once inside the complex, had no idea which apartment building she lived in. So we spent 20 minutes driving around and I walked her to the door when we finally found it. She was quite grateful and gave me a hug. No tip, but I needed a hug that particular day.

I think Samior's goodness will be fully restored within a few months of escaping this business.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I kind of see this a little myself. When I first started doing this I would have never dreamed of purposely avoiding someone so I would not have to take them to work to get a $3 fare. Now I see myself doing it a lot and I don't feel guilty about it for multiple reasons. 

1. Uber gets over 50% on these rides. Why should I do all the work and take all the risk for under 50%?
2. The riders in question do not tip.
3. At best I break even on these rides when accounting for expenses. While on them I am also unavailable for potentially more lucrative rides.

Basically if I earn under $5 for the ride, I don't want it. In fact this is somewhat true for rides under $8 too.

So I think we adapt in part because we are often being exploited or taken advantage of by the company and the riders. Myself I could never do what I consider outright fraud or theft, however at the same time I'm not going to always be Mr. Nice Guy so I can make $5 an hour and be treated like a doormat either.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Myself I could never do what I consider outright fraud or theft, however at the same time I'm not going to always be Mr. Nice Guy so I can make $5 an hour and be treated like a doormat either.


How about this:

A pax pukes in your car. And not just a little. He sprays it all over the inside of the vehicle and some goes down inside the door because he had the window all the way down. It's going to be a big cleanup, and if you pay to have it done it's going to cost you more than Uber's maximum $150 puke fee.

As he is getting out, you notice that he drops his wallet on the floor of the car. You know that you will be claiming a cleaning fee via Uber from him. Do you pick the wallet up and hand it to him? That would be the moral thing to do. Retaining it would be theft. Or, do you decide to keep it as collateral? You know that the pax could start lying and denying when Uber "investigates" and you may not get paid.

And Uber underpays anyway on the puke fee. Maybe the real cleanup bill comes to $200 and Uber only pays you $150. Do you dip into the pax' wallet and take his money to make up the shortfall, returning the rest? Or maybe take some more for lost earnings while you're at it, if there's still money in there. Maybe that would be justified. Maybe not legal, but justifiable.

What would you do? Ethics are a very gray area when shady, dishonest Uber and shady, dishonest pax are the opponents. Maybe all's fair in love and war, and this business doesn't have much to do with love IMO.



touberornottouber said:


> When I first started doing this I would have never dreamed of purposely avoiding someone so I would not have to take them to work to get a $3 fare. Now I see myself doing it a lot and I don't feel guilty about it for multiple reasons.


Yeah, you have to adapt and change the way you work in order to not get screwed over by Uber, Lyft and their pax. All three groups will try to take advantage of drivers given the chance. I guess some drivers will just go as far as ride refusal, some will dump pax when they see the destination, some call in advance to screen, some shuffle, and other drivers will find other, more extreme ways of redressing the balance of power that is definitely stacked on their side, not ours.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

First of all, you have great writing skills.

Second, who am I to avaluate Samoir’s forgiveness merit?

I remember the day I started driving. I couldn’t even cancel a trip and charge it to PAX. I thought that wasn’t right. Of course that today I do that, and sometimes I even wish a “no show”. Is this a starting point to something “worse”? Possibly.

You start doing things you would never imagine when you lose some faith in humanity. For exemple, I can’t “smell” Christmas anymore since I worked at a Shopping Centre…

I know what I don’t do today, but I can’t predict who am I gonna be tomorrow. One of the qualities I most appreciate is character.. I avaluate character as the capacity you have to remain loyal to the principals you defined for yourself.

As I believe that I can not judge Samoir, I also belive that Samoir can not judge his drunk PAX. She could have had a really bad day, divorce, been fired, etc.. Or not. Maybe she’s just an inconvertible drunk asshole. You’ll never know.

When you get mad because you drive 10 minutes to pick up and then the trip is 3”? It sucks, sure. But does the PAX know that? Where you were before? Before I start driving, as rider I never thought about this. Probably they don’t think too…


He should get back to the old Samoir and ask him how many bounderies he broke.


I know that it sucks, and even more because most part of time those “Samoir’s” are the only ones who can get far, but…


He rests his head and sleep well?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> First of all, you have great writing skills.
> 
> Second, who am I to avaluate Samoir's forgiveness merit?
> 
> ...


Some good points there. Maybe he's no better than the liars and cheats who got him suspended and cost him money etc if he does the same thing back in retaliation.

Then again, this guy went through life being honest/ethical before Uber, and would probably have stayed that way for the rest of his life it weren't for Uber/Lyft and their pax, so maybe it is their fault and not his at all.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some good points there. Maybe he's no better than the liars and cheats who got him suspended and cost him money etc if he does the same thing back in retaliation.
> 
> Then again, this guy went through life being honest/ethical before Uber, and would probably have stayed that way for the rest of his life it weren't for Uber/Lyft and their pax, so maybe it is their fault and not his at all.
> 
> ???


There is one thing you are always in control of, whatever Life sends your way, and that's your attitude. Saying Ride share made him that way it's kind of like saying the devil made me do it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> There is one thing you are always in control of, whatever Life sends your way, and that's your attitude. Saying Ride share made him that way it's kind of like saying the devil made me do it.


So you think he may have been a dishonest, morally-challenged person all along? "Fair weather ethics" only - when difficult situations and people came along to really challenge his integrity and put him to the test, that's when he showed his true colours?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you think he may have been a dishonest, morally-challenged person all along? "Fair weather ethics" only - when difficult situations and people came along to really challenge his integrity and put him to the test, that's when he showed his true colours?


If you can not do a job according your values, then it's not the right job for you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you think he may have been a dishonest, morally-challenged person all along? "Fair weather ethics" only - when difficult situations and people came along to really challenge his integrity and put him to the test, that's when he showed his true colours?


Something like that. Read the parable of the sower and the seeds. It's easy to love those who love you but it's far more difficult to love those who hate you. I'm not saying we have to love our riders but we can make business decisions such as canceling after 5 minutes without animosity.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> If you can not do a job according your values, then it's not the right job for you.


Agreed. But if the job brings out the worst in someone and their values change, maybe it means that it has become the right job for them.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some good points there. Maybe he's no better than the liars and cheats who got him suspended and cost him money etc if he does the same thing back in retaliation.
> 
> Then again, this guy went through life being honest/ethical before Uber, and would probably have stayed that way for the rest of his life it weren't for Uber/Lyft and their pax, so maybe it is their fault and not his at all.


Oh dear, it's always your fault.

Moraly, you may have some extenuate, but..

If you grow up in the hood, your father is a drug dealer, you become one too and end up in jail: YOUR FAULT. Of course, life is not black and white, you have a lot of grey to deal with... But, I'll easily understand and support a kid who lost a good childwood and became a punk, then any "Samoir".

Uber driving suitability is a drop comparing to other jobs... insurance companies, pharmacy, health, drugs, etc.

Trust me, I understand your point of view, everyting is correct in certain way, I've done things I thoughr I would never do and I learn from it one thing: DONT JUDGE. I can be the drunk one passing out, tomorrow. I can be the drug dealer, you will never understand the desperate of others unless you walk on their shoes. But I'm sure about one thing:

I can never blame anyone else about my choices except myself.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed. But if the job brings out the worst in someone and their values change, maybe it means that it has become the right job for them.


Or maybe you have always been that person, but you never had the chance to reveal it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Oh dear, it's always your fault.
> 
> Moraly, you may have some extenuate, but..
> 
> ...


I don't really have a point of view on this. I can see both sides. I don't think there are any absolutes - I think you never know how you'll deal with situations until you're in them.


Ana C. said:


> Or maybe you have always been that person, but you never had the chance to reveal it.


Yeah, I guess there's no way of knowing that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed. But if the job brings out the worst in someone and their values change, maybe it means that it has become the right job for them.


That's actually a really good point. Like some Like s some people join the Marines and do multiple tours of duty because they are good at killing enemy combatants.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That's actually a really good point. Like some Like s some people join the Marines and do multiple tours of duty because they are good at killing enemy combatants.


OK, that's different and equal at the same time... it can be wrong for you but correct (or even an obligation) in their point of view..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed. But if the job brings out the worst in someone and their values change, maybe it means that it has become the right job for them.


This is pretty deep



Ana C. said:


> , I can't "smell" Christmas anymore since I worked at a Shopping Centre&#8230;
> ?


Also deep. You guys are impressing me today.



The Gift of Fish said:


> The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


Yeah why not. He's not really hurting anyone.
But lets be honest about something. There's more to this than just the job.
What's home life like? 
If he has a girlfriend/wife or maybe kids texting him asking when he's coming home, it just makes all those things pax do seem not so bad.
But when you only have one thing to think about, only one... it will make you do crazy things.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is pretty deep
> 
> Also deep. You guys are impressing me today.


Somebody will surely be along to talk about farts soon.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Samoir has to forgive himself. He is guided by his own moral compass. If he is doing things that cause him to be wracked by guilt then he needs to quit doing those things. Otherwise he’ll eventually be forced to quit driving or he will be a miserable part of the 4%.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Samoir has to forgive himself. He is guided by his own moral compass. If he is doing things that cause him to be wracked by guilt then he needs to quit doing those things. Otherwise he'll eventually be forced to quit driving or he will be a miserable part of the 4%.


If he feels guilt. That's a big If.

He might be enjoying the new Samoir.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Somebody will surely be along to talk about farts soon.


That someone would have been me. However, I'm liking the conversation so I'm trying to keep it on topic.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Samoir has to forgive himself. He is guided by his own moral compass. If he is doing things that cause him to be wracked by guilt then he needs to quit doing those things. Otherwise he'll eventually be forced to quit driving or he will be a miserable part of the 4%.


Maybe he just needs therapy



Cableguynoe said:


> If he feels guilt. That's a big If.
> 
> He might be enjoying the new Samoir.
> 
> That someone would have been me. However, I'm liking the conversation so I'm trying to keep it on topic.


Yeah, Cableguy is trying to be a nice guy now


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Yeah, Cableguy is trying to be a nice guy now


This website changes people


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This website changes people


This people changes people


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> First of all, you have great writing skills.
> 
> Second, who am I to avaluate Samoir's forgiveness merit?
> 
> ...


The Corruption of Uber
Corrupts us all !


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

So, The Gift of Fish , your name is Samoir?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Samoir has to forgive himself. He is guided by his own moral compass. If he is doing things that cause him to be wracked by guilt then he needs to quit doing those things. Otherwise he'll eventually be forced to quit driving or he will be a miserable part of the 4%.


Who are they? the 4%?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Who are they? the 4%?


Us


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The Corruption of Uber
> Corrupts us all !


True.

Everyone has a Samoir hidden in the closet


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If he feels guilt. That's a big If.
> 
> He might be enjoying the new Samoir.
> 
> That someone would have been me. However, I'm liking the conversation so I'm trying to keep it on topic.


Obviously if Samoir feels no guilt then he doesn't need to forgive himself. I was under the impression from OP that there was at least the thought of self guilt.


Ana C. said:


> Maybe he just needs therapy
> If Samoir needs therapy then I need therapy.
> 
> Yeah, Cableguy is trying to be a nice guy now


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Us


uber represents 4% of US employment? is this?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> So, The Gift of Fish , your name is Samoir?


Lol, no, it's not.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Maybe he just needs therapy
> 
> Yeah, Cableguy is trying to be a nice guy now


If Samoir needs therapy then I need therapy.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> If Samoir needs therapy then I need therapy.


I need therapy too


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> uber represents 4% of US employment? is this?


No. 4% of Uber drivers that don't quit. 
That's us.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

This is the reason why uber drivers are not made to think too much


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> If he is doing things that cause him to be wracked by guilt then he needs to quit doing those things.


He's not though; he just gets on with it. Which is what I don't understand - the change.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> uber represents 4% of US employment? is this?


4% of all Uber drivers are still driving one year after their start date. In other words 96% quit before they reach the one year mark.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I need therapy too


Massage therapy?
I can help.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Massage therapy?
> I can help.


Don't ruin this.

At least this time, don't ruin it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> He's not though; he just gets on with it. Which is what I don't understand - the change.


Things get easier every time you do it. 
From stealing to murder.

Might bother you at first. 
Eventually you don't t think about the fact that you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, no, it's not.


So, you're studying psychology and driving to pay for it?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I need therapy too


Let's start a therapy group. I guess that's what UP is to a certain extent.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Let's start a therapy group.


Hello, my name is Ana and I don't drive since Sunday.



Ana C. said:


> Hello, my name is Ana and I don't drive since Sunday.


And I didn't return 2 lost items


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> So, you're studying psychology and driving to pay for it?


He is studying psychology
Or murder. . .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Hello, my name is Ana and I don't drive since Sunday.
> 
> And I didn't return 2 lost items


What did you do with those lost items Ana?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> So, you're studying psychology and driving to pay for it?


No, I just have too much time on my hands probably.


Ana C. said:


> And I didn't return 2 lost items


I'll go with not guilty. I'm in a forgiving mood today.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> What did you do with those lost items?


absolutely nothing.. 1 cap and one steel bottle
What about you?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

To be fair a lot of jobs can change peoole. For example, just look at Jin from Lost.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> To be fair a lot of jobs can change peoole. For example, just look at Jin from Lost.


I've never seen Lost, but why do you think most part part of doctors are so cold?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> absolutely nothing.. 1 cap and one steel bottle
> What about you?


I kept a baseball cap someone left about two weeks ago.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> What did you do with those lost items Ana?


If you mean...

that splif I found on the floor...

I smoked it....8>O

It was monkey weed...

It is an aphrodisiac...8>O

When I got home...

All she said was..."OH snap!"...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> What did you do with those lost items Ana?


Notice the seller...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He is studying psychology
> Or murder. . .


The confessional is open. Have you ever put "special condiment" on the pizza of a repeat non-tipper? Or felt a bit hungry and swiped the whole pie?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

N


The Gift of Fish said:


> The confessional is open. Have you ever put "special condiment" on the pizza of a repeat non-tipper? Or felt a bit hungry and swiped the whole pie?


No.
I would probably severly hurt Anyone who tampered with My food.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> If you mean...
> 
> that splif I found on the floor...
> 
> ...


I was trying to mention you but I don't know how to do it ahah
tell me, do monkeys feel guilty?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ana C. said:


> I was trying to mention you but I don't know how to do it ahah
> tell me, do monkeys feel guilty?


In short...NO...

most humans deserve what they get...8>O

Rakos








PS. You on the other hand are special...8>)


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Notice the seller...
> 
> View attachment 215658


Ahah nice try. But I would never try to sell na Iphone or even keep it



Cableguynoe said:


> Notice the seller...
> 
> View attachment 215658


now I know what you were doing



The Gift of Fish said:


> The confessional is open. Have you ever put "special condiment" on the pizza of a repeat non-tipper? Or felt a bit hungry and swiped the whole pie?


Is this a metaphor? Or are you really talking about uber eats?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Is this a metaphor? Or are you really talking about uber eats?


 tohunt4me delivers pizza, for Dominos, I think.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I kept a baseball cap someone left about two weeks ago.


You're at level one of sin scale


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> You're at level one of sin scale


Is that good or bad?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> now I know what you were doing


Busted.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that good or bad?


Good, but you're just driving since Nov, right?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Good, but you're just driving since Nov, right?


I just found out about UP in November. I've been driving since September, 2016.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I just found out about UP in November. I've been driving since September, 2017.


you have plenty of time 
I bet that in 2 years you'll hit "start trip" whit no one inside ahah
Or maybe not, you're probably a good guy


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> you have plenty of time
> I bet that in 2 years you'll hit "start trip" whit no one inside ahah
> Or maybe not, you're probably a good guy


You have a lot of insight. It scares me when someone knows what I'm thinking.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> In short...NO...
> 
> most humans deserve what they get...8>O
> 
> ...


Thank you sweet Rakos.
Now, your confession



1.5xorbust said:


> You have a lot of insight. It scares me when someone knows what I'm thinking.


Therapy is working for us


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Busted.


haha! I confess!



Ana C. said:


> I bet that in 2 years you'll hit "start trip" whit no one inside ahah
> y


Now your confession Ana C.

Have you even done this? 

Be honest!


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> haha! I confess!
> 
> Now your confession Ana C.
> 
> ...


only once, with PAX agreement


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> To be fair a lot of jobs can change peoole. For example, just look at Jin from Lost.


HAHA. This made me laugh.
Although a better example would have been Walter White from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I kind of see this a little myself. When I first started doing this I would have never dreamed of purposely avoiding someone so I would not have to take them to work to get a $3 fare. Now I see myself doing it a lot and I don't feel guilty about it for multiple reasons.
> 
> 1. Uber gets over 50% on these rides. Why should I do all the work and take all the risk for under 50%?
> 2. The riders in question do not tip.
> ...


This is just being a smart business man ( or woman) Your primary goal is to make money, and profitability, and your secondary goals are how you do this. Ride-share is no different than any other business, and I asses my profitability every night after I drive. All but one of my strategies focus around avoiding Pot shop runs and walmart pickups. Instead I focus on 15 min -2 hour rides. I assess every ping as it comes in, and I strategically turn off apps when I am in an area known for BS rides. Sure I do some, because you just can't know the PAX coming out of the Grand Hyatt is going 5 blocks to another swanky hotel instead of the Airport. I choose more than 75% of my customers. You should too

Profitability is the goal not a byproduct.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Then again, this guy went through life being honest/ethical before Uber, and would probably have stayed that way for the rest of his life it weren't for Uber/Lyft and their pax, so maybe it is their fault and not his at all.


To be fair, most part of people I know who does "bad" things, have been already screwed by Uber itself... For exemple, when uber refuse to pay you a trip that took you ALL DAY because it was a fraudulent trip. most part of times, it's not drivers fault.. the credit card check it's on uber's side. and they earn a % of YOUR work, so they have to assumpt the risks. From this point of view, I can't be hypocrat, I would probably change my moral code.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> HAHA. This made me laugh.
> Although a better example would have been Walter White from Breaking Bad.


Yeah, Walter White, great example too.

Now I want to change my example....one up it a bit.....I'm going with Vic Mackey from The Sheild - talk about a guy where the end justifies the means!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Yeah, Walter White, great example too.
> 
> Now I want to change my example....one up it a bit.....I'm going with Vic Mackey from The Sheild - talk about a guy where the end justifies the means!


I'm going with Frank Castle in The Punisher although Breaking Bad was a better series.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> To be fair, most part of people I know who does "bad" things, have been already screwed by Uber itself... For exemple, when uber refuse to pay you a trip that took you ALL DAY because it was a fraudulent trip. most part of times, it's not drivers fault.. the credit card check it's on uber's side. and they earn a % of YOUR work, so they have to assumpt the risks. From this point of view, I can't be hypocrat, I would probably change my moral code.


Unfortunately I feel like Uber has made it a survival of the fittest situation instead of a win win win situation. I intend to do everything I legally can to ensure that I am more fit than both Uber and the pax.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Unfortunately I feel like Uber has made it a survival of the fittest situation instead of a win win win situation. I intend to do everything I legally can to ensure that I am more fit than both Uber and the pax.


Yes, but everything that matters is out of your control.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Yes, but everything that matters is out of your control.


What about where you work, when you work, which trips you accept and which ones you cancel?


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Ana C. said:


> Yes, but everything that matters is out of your control.


Oh I don't now about that AnaC, I don't feel much of any part of this is out of my control. If things aren't working out on one strategy I just switch things up to another.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Martin Kodiak said:


> Oh I don't now about that AnaC, I don't feel much of any part of this is out of my control. If things aren't working out on one strategy I just switch things up to another.


This is based on the previous exemple I gave. I'm not sure if this happens there... Credit card fraud. When this happens here, they don't pay the drivers. And, this is the control part, how would you know they are cheating you??



1.5xorbust said:


> What about where you work, when you work, which trips you accept and which ones you cancel?


unfortunately I "can not" reject trips... unless, of course, they're clearly not profitable...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> This is based on the previous exemple I gave. I'm not sure if this happens there... Credit card fraud. When this happens here, they don't pay the drivers. And, this is the control part, how would you know they are cheating you??
> 
> unfortunately I "can not" reject trips... unless, of course, they're clearly not profitable...


It sounds like you operate under a different set of rules and perhaps a different app.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It sounds like you operate under a different set of rules and perhaps a different app.


Why?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Why?


I never have to worry about credit card fraud of pax and I don't worry about not accepting any trip or canceling any trip.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Forgiveness is a useless, artificial construct.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I never have to worry about credit card fraud of pax and I don't worry about not accepting any trip or canceling any trip.


I have never had problems with that.. it happens just with huge trips... 
and I accept most part of trips because there's not much offer.. last Sunday I didn't had one single request for 3 hours


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I have never had problems with that.. it happens just with huge trips...
> and I accept most part of trips because there's not much offer.. last Sunday I didn't had one single request for 3 hours


It sounds like you don't have much demand there.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Well, we do. But we also have too many drivers. Uber practically don't control that


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Ana C. said:


> Well, we do. But we also have too many drivers. Uber practically don't control that


Are you actually in Portugal? No wonder you have so much time to devote to cableguy


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Well, we do. But we also have too many drivers. Uber practically don't control that


Every city seems to have too many drivers. Here it seems to be getting better with more thorough background checks and the realization that drivers make a lot less money than previously thought. Are you full time or part time?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Every city seems to have too many drivers. Here it seems to be getting better with more thorough background checks and the realization that drivers make a lot less money than previously thought. Are you full time or part time?


Part time


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good. This would be a very difficult full time gig. Hopefully you work hours and locations that are very productive for you. I think I get a little more productive every day and I also work part time. This site should help you over the long run once you cut through all the bs.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good. This would be a very difficult full time gig. Hopefully you work hours and locations that are very productive for you. I think I get a little more productive every day and I also work part time. This site should help you over the long run.


True, it's hard to do this as a full time job.
And yes, I learned a lot in this site. It would be good if I had one like this in my area. Wish you all luck


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> True, it's hard to do this as a full time job.
> And yes, I learned a lot in this site. It would be good if I had one like this in my area. Wish you all luck


Please say hey whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Please say hey whenever you feel like it.


And keep you Samoir away


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed. But if the job brings out the worst in someone and their values change, maybe it means that it has become the right job for them.


Heard a tale a long time ago about an artist who was painting stories from the Gospels. He found a beautiful, saintly looking young man who he felt would be perfect as a model for Jesus and he hired him for the job. Years later when he was looking for a model for Judas he encountered a man who possessed the characteristics he felt best represented those of Judas. Turns out it was the same guy who he used as a model for Jesus years earlier. The man had had a rough life due to questionable moral decisions and it was reflected in his once beautiful face.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Heard a tale a long time ago about an artist who was painting stories from the Gospels. He found a beautiful, saintly looking young man who he felt would be perfect as a model for Jesus and he hired him for the job. Years later when he was looking for a model for Judas he encountered a man who possessed the characteristics he felt best represented those of Judas. Turns out it was the same guy who he used as a model for Jesus years earlier. The man had had a rough life due to questionable moral decisions and it was reflected in his once beautiful face.


And don't you think we have both inside us, and they're just waiting for the right opportunity to show themselves?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm reading the OP to my daughter as a bed time story.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> And don't you think we have both inside us, and they're just waiting for the right opportunity to show themselves?


That is the point of the story.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> That is the point of the story.


I get it. But I think that you don the have to be necessarily one or another. You can be both.. and you can choose to fight your demons


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> I get it. But I think that you don the have to be necessarily one or another. You can be both.. and you can choose to fight your demons


Definitely.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


I don't know if Samoir is forgiven, but he sounds like he became a typical taxi cab driver.



unitxero said:


> If there was an Uber bible, and there were stories with lessons in them. This would be in Book 1.


I'm thinking the creation of Uber would be more along the lines of Genesis Book 1. This story reflects more of the tribulations of Armageddon in the Book of Revelations.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some good points there. Maybe he's no better than the liars and cheats who got him suspended and cost him money etc if he does the same thing back in retaliation.


It's also possible that some of these pax had drivers who did things such as hiding from them to get a cancellation fee or the like, which contributed to their cynicism and helped them rationalize their actions, maybe those drivers had other pax do similar things to them. I'm not justifying the actions of either bad drivers or pax, I'm just saying that when it comes to these kinds of issues it's not always easy to figure where the bad cycle began. I'd still argue that when someone finds themselves in such a place or situation, there's a difference between not letting oneself be taken advantage of, on the one hand, and becoming an active part of the bad cycle, on the other.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

We don't know if Samoir is already forgiven, but at least he's famous now


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Driving for Uber would turn even Gandhi into a murderer

Great read



The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


Forgiven?

Hell, let me buy him a beer!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Congratulations on your featured thread!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


I have a question.....or two. How long did it take you to make up this BS.,,and why??? After 6,876 ride, I had exactly ONE pax who made up a story to try and get his $68 fare back....which Uber initially took from me. After detailing the actual facts of the ride, and demanding the pax name and address so I could file charges for theft of services, I was credited back the fare without further question. It obviously doesn't happen very often....unless of course, you did something to deserve it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I have a question.....or two. How long did it take you to make up this BS.,,and why???


Who cares! It's sparked a fascinating discussion about philosophy, ethics, etc.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Who cares! It's sparked a fascinating discussion about philosophy, ethics, etc.


Who cares what other people do or think. If you live your life the right way, do what is right and hold yourself to high moral standards instead of lowering yourself to the least common denominator, everything will work out in the end.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Who cares what other people do or think. If you live your life the right way, do what is right and hold yourself to high moral standards instead of lowering yourself to the least common denominator, everything will work out in the end.


I was responding to your unedited post. Looks like you changed it afterwards.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was responding to your unedited post. Looks like you changed it afterwards.


You're right...I corrected some spelling and punctuation.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

That was one hell of a story! Your writing skills are top notch.!


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


Has he done somthing wrong? I don't find anything wrong he has done.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> when uber refuse to pay you a trip that took you ALL DAY because it was a fraudulent trip. most part of times, it's not drivers fault.. the credit card check it's on uber's side. and they earn a % of YOUR work, so they have to assumpt the risks.


Exactly. Uber doesn't get to both earn commissions for performing credit card and customer verification when they get this right and pass fraud costs on to the driver when they get it wrong.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> You're right...I corrected some spelling and punctuation.


..... As well as added a bunch of content. But hey who's counting?


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

When in Rome do as the Romans when involved in a evil unethical Ponzi scheme do as a capitalist or end up steak on the plate.

I do quite well avoiding 90% of the blank contracts Uber sends me, I don't know whose picking these people up but it is their choice at this point. You want $2 after gas have at it.

Don't get mad get even someone steals $1 from you get back 10 poor people aren't supposed to have chauffeurs & private drivers, cabs aren't meant to be taken daily the respectful adults use xl or select AND tip, the flashy event crowd gets the black, cheapskates request x & dirtbags request pool everyone knows what they doing


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I have a question.....or two. How long did it take you to make up this BS.,,and why??? After 6,876 ride, I had exactly ONE pax who made up a story to try and get his $68 fare back....which Uber initially took from me. After detailing the actual facts of the ride, and demanding the pax name and address so I could file charges for theft of services, I was credited back the fare without further question. It obviously doesn't happen very often....unless of course, you did something to deserve it.


Well, you only asked one question, so I'll answer it. All of the events in the story were real, to the best of my knowledge. Intrusive, nosey and inquisitive pax do exist. Pax who make a mess in the back of drivers' cars without then saying a word about it, much less apologising, also exist. So do pax who demand, not request, to have items returned that they left through carelessness, and then not tip/compensate the drivers' extra time because "it's included" and expected. Pax disrespect their drivers by making them wait and in other ways. And, of couse, the drunks often behave appallingly. Then there are the false reports from pax and the attempts to have fares refunded. All of these things are features of rideshare.

It looks like you missed the point of this thread. It's not how often these things happen. Obviously the questioning/interrogations and make-you-wait are daily occurrences while the seriously abusive drunks, the false reports and the refund attempts are less common. As I said at the beginning, 98% of pax are not bottom-of-the barrel. Rather, the point of this thread was show how this job changed one guy, and to wonder whose fault it was - the pax and Uber/Lyft for trying to take advantage of him, or his for not keeping to the moral high ground.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 98% of pax were fine, normal decent people, and that was great. But there were also the dregs, and these are the ones who caused a change in him.


If 2% of the population can cause you to lose your moral compass, you never had one to begin with. These people didn't change him. They freed his inner self from self-imposed shackles and allowed him to express his true persona - that of a 2% dirtbag.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> If 2% of the population can cause you to lose your moral compass, you never had one to begin with. These people didn't change him. They freed his inner self from self-imposed shackles and allowed him to express his true persona - that of a 2% dirtbag.


It's interesting that you think that acting morally and ethically is shackling oneself. Maybe it is. If that's so then that would mean that it's people's natural tendency to screw other people over and that true empathy doesn't exist. But I'm not sure I agree with that.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


I can see/justify this behavior if Samoir was on the verge of homelessness. Otherwise, contractors have to come up with a plan to counteract these hideous realities. Blame must rest with each of us, ultimately, unless we're put into a cage in a two-men-enter-one-man-leaves scenario.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's interesting that you think that acting morally and ethically is shackling oneself. Maybe it is. If that's so then that would mean that it's people's natural tendency to screw other people over and that true empathy doesn't exist. But I'm not sure I agree with that.


That's not at all what I said. I said he was shackling himself. Not everyone, not you, not me. Him. People behaving morally and ethically is simply that. M&E people don't change - it's their core.

But people who pretend to be moral and ethical and are easily 'corrupted' - they see the debauchery of others as an excuse to join the club. Those are the ones I say had no moral compass to begin with. It took so little to destroy it. And I contend that he was shackling himself with what he thought he should be, and is now who he truly wants to be.

Or he'd revert and prove me wrong.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

circle1 said:


> I can see/justify this behavior if Samoir was on the verge of homelessness. Otherwise, contractors have to come up with a plan to counteract these hideous realities. Blame must rest with each of us, ultimately, unless we're put into a cage in a two-men-enter-one-man-leaves scenario.


Yeah... drivers deal with stuff at varying levels of extreme. This driver took things with an abusive pax a little _too _far. Not forgiven:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/85pfnv


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

If you have one set of morals that guide your actions when people are looking and one set of morals that guide your actions when people aren't looking, you have just one set of morals...the set that guides your actions when no one is looking.

Stop kidding yourself. Own it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> That's not at all what I said. I said he was shackling himself. Not everyone, not you, not me. Him. People behaving morally and ethically is simply that. M&E people don't change - it's their core.
> 
> But people who pretend to be moral and ethical and are easily 'corrupted' - they see the debauchery of others as an excuse to join the club. Those are the ones I say had no moral compass to begin with. It took so little to destroy it. And I contend that he was shackling himself with what he thought he should be, and is now who he truly wants to be.
> 
> Or he'd revert and prove me wrong.


But if someone is morally corrupt, what would be the motivation for trying to cover it up and suppress it?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's interesting that you think that acting morally and ethically is shackling oneself. Maybe it is. If that's so then that would mean that it's people's natural tendency to screw other people over and that true empathy doesn't exist. But I'm not sure I agree with that.


Isn't that the definition of civilization? Cooperation instead of warfare in order to ensure a peaceful co-existence . . .


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But if someone is morally corrupt, what would be the motivation for trying to cover it up and suppress it?


To fit in, to do what's expected in your social circle, etc. Same motivation for lots of people in lots of circumstances, both good and bad.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Notice the seller...
> 
> View attachment 215658














dctcmn said:


> Forgiveness is a useless, artificial construct.


. . . What's the genuine response?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't know if Samoir is forgiven, but he sounds like he became a typical taxi cab driver.
> 
> I'm thinking the creation of Uber would be more along the lines of Genesis Book 1. This story reflects more of the tribulations of Armageddon in the Book of Revelations.


Mmm, I think it would be more like the books that chronicle Israel's sins and downfall.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Isn't that the definition of civilization? Cooperation instead of warfare in order to ensure a peaceful co-existence . . .


Or maybe civilisation is just a by-product of selfishness. There's a theory that we are all totally ego-centric beings. Everything we do is for self-gain and nothing is done for the sole purpose of doing something for others. If someone gives a couple of bucks to a person in need, it's not because he is a good person. There is no good or bad. They give the money for entirely selfish reasons - they want to be able to feel proud of themselves and be able to walk away with a self-congratulatory spring in their step. Not everyone gives money to people in need. It's not that those people care less about others, because nobody truly does; the difference in them is simply that their makeup is different - they do not derive pleasure from helping others and therefore have no motivation to give money.

Likewise, if someone jumps into a river to save a drowning person, the reason he does it is because he feels significant anxiety at seeing someone in distress. He/she helps both in order to remove the unpleasant anxiety and to then be able to self-congratulate and feel good about him/herself. According to this theory, even saving someone else's life in spite of danger is a selfish act.

It's just a theory.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember a temp job I had once. Right out of college.
It was an Accounts Payable Accountant.
I had a third of the accounts, K thru Q.

It was a company that flat out didn't pay their bills. I'd process all the paperwork (purchase order, invoice, and shipping/receiving docs) generate the check and stack them on the bosses desk. There was hundreds if not thousands stacked in huge piles. Unsigned and unmailed. I got real tired of getting the bill collecting calls from my counterparts (Accounts Receivable) from other companies that we owed money to. Now, we had the money, the old man was crooked and cheap.

One morning I was in a brief meeting with the old man in my office. The secretary came into my office and said to me "Sorry to interrupt but there's a call on two that you need to take." I picked up and the boss waited.
It was PG&E. 
We were about to go dark for unpaid bills.

The AR accountant was kinda pissed. They always seem to think that it's me not doing my job. LoL. I told her "I process the checks but if the boss don't sign em, there's no point in mailing them." She said that if the bill wasn't paid within 24 hours we were going to be dark. I said, "I understand. That's the way it is at my house. If I don't pay my utilities it gets dark and cold. Do what ya gotta do." I wished her a good day, and the call ended amicably.

When I hung up, boss said. "Who was that?" I said, "Utilities." He said, "WHAT? You told the electric company to go ahead and shut us off?" I said, "Well, yes. I can't sign the checks. What should I do?" He said, "Lie to them. Tell them checks in the mail."
I laughed and said. "Oh no. If I'm going to burn in Hell for lying, it isn't going to be for the benefit of this company. It will be for ME." He sat there, aghast. Then I added, "If you want a liar, you need to hire a lawyer to do this job and pay a lot more. My soul can't be bought for a few thousand bucks a year." He was red faced pissed; stomped outta my office, went into his and got on the phone. I just smiled to myself. 

I dunno how, but the lights didn't go off. Good thing he happened to be in my office when that call came in. I would have really enjoyed showing up to a dark office ... LoL.

When he fired me a few days later, and I went back to the temp agency (Account Temp) for my next assignment, the manager there said she was having a hell of a time getting them to pay the bill to THEM. I told her about the PG&E call and she threw back her head and laughed.
I learned later that about half the people there were temps from our agency. She called them all on Monday morning about 10 am and told them to report to the office RIGHT NOW. Then she called "the boss" and told him they wouldn't be back till she got paid, in full. He called a couple of other temp agencies in town but she was there first and they wouldn't staff him either. He had a check there in an hour.


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


The MF TRUTH... Ffuber


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, you only asked one question, so I'll answer it. All of the events in the story were real, to the best of my knowledge. Intrusive, nosey and inquisitive pax do exist. Pax who make a mess in the back of drivers' cars without then saying a word about it, much less apologising, also exist. So do pax who demand, not request, to have items returned that they left through carelessness, and then not tip/compensate the drivers' extra time because "it's included" and expected. Pax disrespect their drivers by making them wait and in other ways. And, of couse, the drunks often behave appallingly. Then there are the false reports from pax and the attempts to have fares refunded. All of these things are features of rideshare.
> 
> It looks like you missed the point of this thread. It's not how often these things happen. Obviously the questioning/interrogations and make-you-wait are daily occurrences while the seriously abusive drunks, the false reports and the refund attempts are less common. As I said at the beginning, 98% of pax are not bottom-of-the barrel. Rather, the point of this thread was show how this job changed one guy, and to wonder whose fault it was - the pax and Uber/Lyft for trying to take advantage of him, or his for not keeping to the moral high ground.


Thank you mr. Fish...but...
Question 1. How long did it take you to make up this BS?
Question 2. Why?
One question + another question = two questions.
Look, we all deal with this crap on a fairly regular basis. You're not going to like everyone you meet, and visa-versa. Everyone is different. Some feel awkward being in a strangers car, and may ask silly questions to break the silence. Just answer politely and move on to the next...it will be much more pleasant for everyone. If I had $1 for everyone who asked.."so, how long you been driving for Uber?".. I wouldn't Be driving for Uber any more. Just be polite and pretend you never heard the question before.
We've all had drunks in our cars, including me, and I refuse to drive late night because of that reason. And we've all probably been drunk once or twice and maybe even done something that was not so nice. Such is life. Everyone who drives Uber has a pretty good idea after 2 or 3 weeks what this job entails. If it is going to change you, Drive for 3 weeks, then quit. You're not cut out for dealing with the public. That's how people are...like it or not.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

circle1 said:


> . . . What's the genuine response?


Judging actual behavior, setting expectations for change, then making an informed decision to continue, limit or cutoff contact instead of just waving an emotional magic wand and hoping for the best?


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Thank you mr. Fish...but...
> Question 1. How long did it take you to make up this BS?
> Question 2. Why?
> One question + another question = two questions.
> ...


Man, this uber job is something else. drivers need play Lots of games to make profit and deal with cheap and crazy pax. I still love to drive though.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Man, this uber job is something else. drivers need play Lots of games to make profit and deal with cheap and crazy pax. I still love to drive though.


Exactly. I love to drive to. It's not rocket science, you're not using your brain, if you can't figure out how to make a profit, or if every stupid question offends you...don't do it!


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Poor Samoir....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Thank you mr. Fish...but...
> Question 1. How long did it take you to make up this BS?
> Question 2. Why?
> One question + another question = two questions.
> ...


Question 1, already answered - it's not made up. Question 2 therefore cannot be answered.

You contradict yourself. First you claim that the events in the post are made up. Then you concede that we all deal with this crap on a fairly regularly basis. You seem a little confused/contradicted.

Anyway, your opinion seems to be that compromising one's ethics and stooping to the same level is not acceptable, and that it is preferable for drivers to quit instead of becoming like Uber/Lyft/pax and behaving badly in retaliation. Why not just say that (your opinion is as valid as anyone else's) instead of being a Richard about it, lol.

Whatever, dude. Thanks, but I'm not interested in an argument with you. If you don't like the thread or what's in it, there are plenty of others on here which may be more to your liking.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You contradict yourself. First you claim that the events in the post are made up. Then you concede that we all deal with this crap on a fairly regularly basis. You seem a little confused/contradicted.


We can all deal with elements of a concocted story...and it can still be concocted, so what are you talking about. The library is full with books that have situations that may have occurred in your life or many peoples lives...it's cslled the fiction section.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> We can all deal with elements of a concocted story...and it can be concocted, do what are you talking about. The library is full with books that have situations that may have occurred in your life...it's cslled the fiction section.


Rage on, dude. 

Over and out.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Anyway, your opinion seems to be that compromising one's ethics and stooping to the same level is not acceptable, and that it is preferable for drivers to quit instead of becoming like Uber/Lyft/pax and behaving badly in retaliation. Why not just say that (your opinion is as valid as anyone else's) instead of being a Richard about it, lol.


No one should compromise their ethics. Once you do that, you have none. We are independent contractors....on call for Uber when our app is on. If you don't like the area the request is in...you don't have to go. If you don't like the destination, you don't have to go. If the pax is too drunk, you don't have to take them. It's your decision. Clear enough for you? As you would say...lol



The Gift of Fish said:


> Whatever, dude. Thanks, but I'm not interested in an argument with you. If you don't like the thread or what's in it, there are plenty of others on here which may be more to your liking.


I though you just said my opinion was as valid as anyone's? I guess you meant as long as it is the same as yours..,(you forgot that part).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> No one should compromise their ethics. Once you do that, you have none. We are independent contractors....on call for Uber when our app is on. If you don't like the area the request is in...you don't have to go. If you don't like the destination, you don't have to go. If the pax is too drunk, you don't have to take them. It's your decision. Clear enough for you? As you would say...lol
> 
> I though you just said my opinion was as valid as anyone's? I guess you meant as long as it is the same as yours..,(you forgot that part).


Yes, your opinion is as valid as anyone else's - no more so and no less so. You've given your personal opinion and it's clear what it is. You have said that you don't believe the events in the original post and you think that drivers should deal with the difficulties ethically or quit.

Whether I agree with you or not is neither here nor there - not agreeing with someone is not the same as disagreeing. And to tell you the truth now that you've stated your opinion I don't feel that you've got anything else to add which would be of interest, so I'm going to leave it there.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


Is "Samoir" like the "my cat"/"SWIM" personal pronouns used online when discussing dubiously legal activities???



freeFromUber said:


> I have a question.....or two. How long did it take you to make up this BS.,,and why??? After 6,876 ride, I had exactly ONE pax who made up a story to try and get his $68 fare back....which Uber initially took from me. After detailing the actual facts of the ride, and demanding the pax name and address so I could file charges for theft of services, I was credited back the fare without further question. It obviously doesn't happen very often....unless of course, you did something to deserve it.


Make up? Lol... this is the Everyman OG Fulltimer confessional


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> I was trying to mention you but I don't know how to do it ahah
> tell me, do monkeys feel guilty?


They sure LOOK guilty !


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I never steal but the other day during rush hour a pax started bringing out luggage to my car and I asked him are we going to the airport.He answered yes and I said I can't go takes me too long to get back and I told him it's not worth it for me.So I drive away.
I'm from the burbs and logan jobs eat way too much of my time for 22 bucks after the toll.Kinda felt bad but I need to look out for me.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It looks like you missed the point of this thread. It's not how often these things happen. Obviously the questioning/interrogations and make-you-wait are daily occurrences while the seriously abusive drunks, the false reports and the refund attempts are less common. As I said at the beginning, 98% of pax are not bottom-of-the barrel. Rather, the point of this thread was show how this job changed one guy, and to wonder whose fault it was - the pax and Uber/Lyft for trying to take advantage of him, or his for not keeping to the moral high ground.


I feel like its at least 25% off pax that are problems.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> I feel like its at least 25% off pax that are problems.


I think it varies according to the offence. In my experience:

95% of pax are door slammers
30% are make-you-wait specialists
20% are Gestapo interrogators
3% are otherwise rude / disrespectul / have attitude
Less than 1% are false complaint filers, pukers, car messers etc

The first 3 probably don't realise they are being a PITA, maybe with the exception of those who make you wait. Thankfully, the frequency of offenders goes down as the severity goes up.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

It helps to not think of it as Uber and Lyft taking money out of our pockets but rather them boning the paxs we can’t stand.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

This story sounds so familiar....


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't feel that you've got anything else to add which would be of interest, so I'm going to leave it there.


I don't feel that you've every had anything of interest to add, but that's just my opinion...luckily we live in the USA, where we are both free to say pretty much anything we want. You should appreciate that more, before California become their own country and you lose that right. I'll leave it there.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> There is one thing you are always in control of, whatever Life sends your way, and that's your attitude. Saying Ride share made him that way it's kind of like saying the devil made me do it.


Uber and Lyft *are* the devil.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#WeAreAllSamoir


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> So, you're studying psychology and driving to pay for it?


Or, he's driving and paying a psychologist to keep his sanity.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

"98% of pax were fine, normal decent people, and that was great. But there were also the dregs, and these are the ones who caused a change in him."

Hilarious and entertaining read.

Although I differ from Samoir in that I find it the other way around at least in SF. 

Most of the pax in SF are scummy pretentious and rude (like 60%). Only a small percentage are polite and they are usually tourist/visiting types. The rest are in between.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


Nicely done, but for an added perspective we need a similar thread detailing the demoralizing environment that Uber/Lyft has created within which drivers must operate. Their exploitation of driver partners begs the question... Are Uber/Lyft forgiven?


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


So true.

Well written.

Uber Nobel Prize Winner.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Best thread yet. Thanks.

And Samoir is just fine the way he has grown up to be. Lol.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Been at this shit for three years and my story is very similar. Used to provide excellent service and go way out of my way. Not anymore. I’m a complete dick now


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Nicely done, but for an added perspective we need a similar thread detailing the demoralizing environment that Uber/Lyft has created within which drivers must operate. Their exploitation of driver partners begs the question... Are Uber/Lyft forgiven?


One day, one day soon, Uber will stand trial for their crimes and misdeeds. Think about it for a minute - Who have they not cheated? They swindle their shareholders out of endless capital calls, demoralize their employees via sexual harassment, cheat their "partner" drivers 8 ways till Tuesday, bypass taxi and rise share regulations while openly bribing government officials, spy on and steal from their competitors, circumvent la enforcement...
This evil enterprise will go down as a case study as the absolute worst business of the century.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> All I kept thinking about...
> 
> Was this SadUber's fate...8>O
> 
> ...


That was a great post.
Sad Uber might be next to that lost IPhone


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Your moral compass and character sometimes never fully become evident until they are tested under very harsh conditions.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Uber and Lyft *are* the devil.


....aaaaand, assuming that's true, saying "the devil made me do it" is a cop out.



Uberfunitis said:


> Your moral compass and character sometimes never fully become evident until they are tested under very harsh conditions.


^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ....aaaaand, assuming that's true, saying "the devil made me do it" is a cop out.


If you think back to your very first day of Ubering, when you washed your car,maybe even vacuumed it and then eagerly picked up your first pax... can you honestly say that since then you've never done one little sneaky shuffle, or a destination refusal, or even maybe just force closed the app to dump a ride?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


At Least Samoir did not run down poor lady with bicycle.

Some things are " UNFORGIVEABLE".


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If you think back to your very first day of Ubering, when you washed your car,maybe even vacuumed it and then eagerly picked up your first pax... can you honestly say that since then you've never done one little sneaky shuffle, or a destination refusal, or even maybe just force closed the app to dump a ride?


I wouldn't consider any of those actions morally or ethically bankrupt. Ridesharing is not taxi service, despite how much ants wish it to be.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If you think back to your very first day of Ubering, when you washed your car,maybe even vacuumed it and then eagerly picked up your first pax... can you honestly say that since then you've never done one little sneaky shuffle, or a destination refusal, or even maybe just force closed the app to dump a ride?


I did a destination refusal when someone wanted to go to Milwaukee and I didn' have time, and another one the same thing with Chicago. I think this was before the 45+ minute trip notification. Since then I've also gotten adept at the DF with Arrival Time so I don't get those.

I've never "shuffled" someone in the sense of hiding my car around the block. I have however had times when I've "conveniently" neglected to do everything in my power to get the pax in the car before the 5 minutes, then hit cancel no show. I've even canceled while an account holder and/or friend was in sight but I had someplace to go (like home) and they were clearly wasting my time. Not sure these count as shuffles.

But yes I have gotten more "street smart" and savvy about what I accept and what I tolerate, and even what I can let slide. I just do it fairly honestly. I wouldn't say Uber has changed my moral character, but I have gained experience about how to do the job effectively and not get walked all over. There is a difference.

I like to think in terms of "business decisions". I.e. for the benefit of the business. Fraud is not a business decision...it's fraud.

Think of the ultimate business decision: having to fire or lay off an employee you like personally, but is incompetent at doing the job. No animosity, just business. Mafia style except without the violence and crime, lol.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

In my opinion, Samoir crossed the line when he started accusing random pax of muddying his car and claiming it as dog shit. This is, at it's heart, a customer service job. Paxholes happen. If Samoir can't put up with them, then it's time for him to look for another sideline. Lying is OK when the pax is asking about stuff that's none of their business. But when it comes to information they have a right to know, that's where I draw the line. As for the false accusations, Samoir can take solace that paxholes who do this are in the habit of doing it regularly....and Uber actually tracks this. If paxhole makes a false complaint, insist that Uber looks up the paxholes record of complaints. Usually, this will get the driver a favourable outcome and get the paxhole's user account cancelled.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I did a destination refusal when someone wanted to go to Milwaukee.


I was hoping for something along the lines of "I once bound and gagged a noisy pax and put him in the trunk", but good enough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was hoping for something along the lines of "I once bound and gagged a noisy pax and put him in the trunk", but good enough.


Next you will want location of the body !
T.M.I.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Our lives are one big grey area. What is "okay" has to be accepted by each of us individually. To a terrorist, blowing up a building may be okay to them, but not to the rest of the world.

Yesterday I watched as a pax stood on the side of the road, half a block from me, waiting. They didn't make any effort to call me, or even look at their phone to see where my car was. So, I didn't make any effort to contact them. 90% of my rides pay close to minimum anyway, so I just let it time out and collected no show. Am I a bad person? A year ago I would have driven to them and given the ride.

5 years ago I gave money to the homeless. I saw a homeless maybe 1x week. Now I see 200x day! Have I become a horrible human by not giving $1 to each that I see, or am I simply exercising self preservation?

In all of history, monumental societal changes have always been a result of either war or built on the efforts of a slave labor workforce. We may be voluntary slaves, or ignorant, or (fill in the blank). But we are a slave labor workforce that is and has been enabling worldwide changes. Many escape (quit) or just do minimal drives. The rest of us, myself included, are anxiously searching for a "real" job that is acceptable, given our personal situations. Some use the driving gig to promote their other line of business, or just to kill time. Either way, we are taken advantage of by Lyft and Uber daily.

My father gave me some advice long ago. He said that in every business transaction, there are two parties: the Fu*ker and the Fu*kee. If you don't know which one you are, that should give you a clue.

In my book, Sammy is forgiven.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Our lives are one big grey area. What is "okay" has to be accepted by each of us individually. To a terrorist, blowing up a building may be okay to them, but not to the rest of the world.
> 
> Yesterday I watched as a pax stood on the side of the road, half a block from me, waiting. They didn't make any effort to call me, or even look at their phone to see where my car was. So, I didn't make any effort to contact them. 90% of my rides pay close to minimum anyway, so I just let it time out and collected no show. Am I a bad person? A year ago I would have driven to them and given the ride.
> 
> ...


Every thing except the last part...some of us serve by surge and long haul along with the oh so appropriate amount of shuffles to cover gas...lol.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Our lives are one big grey area. What is "okay" has to be accepted by each of us individually. To a terrorist, blowing up a building may be okay to them, but not to the rest of the world.
> 
> Yesterday I watched as a pax stood on the side of the road, half a block from me, waiting. They didn't make any effort to call me, or even look at their phone to see where my car was. So, I didn't make any effort to contact them. 90% of my rides pay close to minimum anyway, so I just let it time out and collected no show. Am I a bad person? A year ago I would have driven to them and given the ride.
> 
> ...


As a proponent of voluntaryism and free market economics, I can't say I agree with your father at all. The reason any given transaction happens is BY DEFINITION because it benefits both parties. Otherwise it wouldn't happen. Taxes etc. Do not count because they are compulsory, not voluntary.

We choose to drive. If we agree to the Terms&Conditions, and U/L abides by them, we are not being F'd by anyone but ourselves.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The information not provides is who the hell is samoir and why would I care what he did or did not do?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> Nicely done, but for an added perspective we need a similar thread detailing the demoralizing environment that Uber/Lyft has created within which drivers must operate. Their exploitation of driver partners begs the question... Are Uber/Lyft forgiven?


Uber and Lyft are definitely as guilty as the pax given that they are the enablers and supporters of pax' bad behaviour. If it weren't for their ratings systems, I have a feeling almost all drivers would put up with no bullshit from pax at all. Then there's Uber's "guilty until proven innocent" stance towards drivers when pax make complaints. Uber staff freely admit this policy and say that it's just the way things are. Then there are all their lies about earnings, the deceit and, well, everything else.

So no, unfortunately Uber and Lyft cannot be forgiven this side of the end of time.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


This new attitude is a money maker.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The information not provides is who the hell is samoir and why would I care what he did or did not do?


Samoir is a fictional person, in a fictional story..,,get it now?


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Samoir thread is like the Lil Cindy thread in that I can not stop reading the posts. For me, I have learned not to be a nice guy so often. People will take advantage too many times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If he feels guilt. That's a big If.
> 
> He might be enjoying the new Samoir.
> 
> That someone would have been me. However, I'm liking the conversation so I'm trying to keep it on topic.


You Dont fart in your saran wrap !
Do you ?



1.5xorbust said:


> If Samoir needs therapy then I need therapy.


I'll drink to that !


----------



## curly_locks (Jan 30, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


ITS A SHITTY JOB WHAT SHOULD YOU EXPECT FROM THE WORKERS


----------



## curly_locks (Jan 30, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


give 10,000 rides in any metro area then start judging get off your high hore


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong.
> ====/====
> The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


No, he is defenestrated.

Great writing. Thanks TGoF. 

.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Truth be told, all of us have a little bit of Samoir in us


----------



## retrogirl17 (Aug 8, 2017)

This is what defines uber. Two face company that advertises happiness, professionalism and Ethics. Key word there is Advertise. The real monster is deep within. Where they lie, bribe, manipulate and extort weakness. I Forgive Samoir because even though he was honorable at first, the leaders we reach out to in order to correct the issue disregarded him. He will simply react in the same function as the company. The company extorts us drivers because they know the struggle their system causes the drivers. All they care about is number of rides and excess charge. So Samoir's reaction was manipulate riders, and exstort their weakness. If the company wont fix the problem with their system then why should we be any different. 

Food for thought.
"If your Boss smokes at work and its ok 
can you be fired for smoking? "


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

This job is staring into the abyss. This gig will desensitize you faster than being a hitman.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm just curious of the shuffling pax and not waiting 5 min while collecting a cancel fee.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


I like this guy so much...hopefully not becoming a "natural born killer"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


I felt like OP was looking right into my soul lol I beg your forgiveness!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I felt like OP was looking right into my soul lol I beg your forgiveness!


Love your nic


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Love your nic


Thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Samoir went from being a decent, ethical guy to a reflection of Travis Bickle in the space of a few short months.


Months? It took months?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


No. Each one of us must take personal responsibility for our actions.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I'm just curious of the shuffling pax and not waiting 5 min while collecting a cancel fee.


I accidentally hit wrong address shown last week and got a no show fee. Samoir is my hero


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

This kind of reminds me of the movie Seven. There's a part when the detectives start reading the killers journals and it starts to give you insights into what he's doing. Anyways I'm not saying were breeding some kind of homicidal maniac in this story here, but it's interesting to see the change in personality here. Anyhow I've said it before I think some people start out with the best intentions when starting to drive for ride share companies, and we all have our reasons for doing it but mainly it's because we need more income, or we just need income period. 

If you ever take public transportation, like say the city bus most of the passengers are distant and keep to themselves and interact seldomly. Most have their eyes on their little cellphone screens, sometimes earbuds in, but usually keeping to themselves. It's a way to maintain peace among others to withdraw and keep to yourself in these types of situations.

So when I stopped taking the bus, and started driving my own car many years ago ( before we had our little cellphones to dissapear into) there were still people staying quiet on the bus rides, keeping to themselves mostly to avoid conflicts in public. However when I started driving my own car I could do whatever I like because I had my own little bubble. I would take friends home from school and I would select who thy were ( because I'm not taking just anyone into my little bubble), I learned who I liked having in my car and who wasn't getting in again.

Many years later when driving for Uber I met, " The World Traveler" somewhere in my first week or two of driving nights. This wonderful guy needed a ride all of 5 blocks or so and back round trip and during our time together I was reminded that not everyone is like me. He kept saying, "*****es be like........" as he droned on and on about the problems he was having because he had too many "*****es." So anyhow after hearing about how he had traveled from somewhere in the central metro area all of 20 miles or so to the valley to visit one of his, "*****es," he was at a loss on why he had so much drama in his life with his,"*****es." So with all of my years of experience I said to the world traveler," Have you ever heard the term, happy wife happy life?" This didn't go over well with him. After verbally assaulting me and telling me how weak I was etc etc during our round trip back to one of his,"*****es," dorm buildings I gladly pulled up to the front door and let him know he was at his destination. When he got out I contemplated picking up any more passengers or calling it a night, but I decided to take a few more before letting this incredibly intelligent and well traveled man ruin my night.

When you drive people around you are bound to get the good the bad and the ugly. When you let people into your own car you sometimes feel violated because it's "YOUR CAR." It's a little different when it's a company limo, or a company bus or van. So like any other job dealing with the general public you have to put on a bit of a game face. Therapists don't share many details about their personal lives with clients, and you shouldn't share your personal life with CUSTOMERS who get in your car to go from A-B. I think it's sad if someone lets Uber change who they are, but it's a JOB and if you're going to play games and to beat the system here, you probably play them at other places you have worked at because most people want more money, and some will do whats right and others will do the opposite.

Personally I learned awhile ago that I am not qualified to accurately judge other people for what they do in their life, but I can chime in on what they did if it's something that affected my life. That's it, that one point where we interacted is all the window I get, and I can accurately say they treated me well, or they treated me poorly. Only God can judge a person for what they have done, with and in their lives, if you want to explore the reasoning behind this school of thought it's really pretty simple.

You may feel that you are a good or bad person, it's easy to skew the facts in your favor because you're the star of your own show. I'm a good person because that one time I did this, or I'm bad person because I did that. However you can't accurately see your own story, and not be biased. If you really sit down and think about everything you've done from your first memory to the present day you may feel differently about yourself then you think. Maybe in a good way, maybe in a bad way, or maybe you will still feel the same about yourself, but self reflection can be a fun excercise. When you look at how you have interacted with others and maybe you find out that your friend was being a dick one day because something bad happened to them, you can understand that how they treated you that day had to do with their own crappy day and their attitude wasn't anything personal. When you remove their own story you only have your own, and you can only judge things from your own understanding of the day and the experiences you have had.

So therefore I'm not qualified to judge others objectively. I'd rather not let people in my own personal space if they are going to disrespect me or my property, no matter how much I'm getting paid, sorry.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

*bump*

This thread is absolutely one of UP's top ten threads of all time. And I've only been here a year.


----------



## Da real G (Mar 25, 2018)

Simply, i follow the rule of nice people finish last. So uber didnt change me i was already changed. Lol im always pumped and ready to deal with most pax. And i agree most people are great but that 2% is egregious! People who believe their dont stink! I let em know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread! It definitely has to be the best thread ever on this forum This is exactly what I've been trying to explain to people but always struggled with how to explain it. Every new driver always struggle the first few times they have to battle their moral compass. A lot of them post on here and ask for the veterans advice. What I always tell them is, we all start out with the best intentions and go above and beyond. Our passengers literally mold us into the driver's we become. Each negative encounter we have, we learn from and adjust accordingly. Changing how we operate in the future. We don't all start out as asshole drivers. Unfortunately the experience does not provide any other alternative outcome. The passengers and Uber force us into the role of being an asshole driver. The passengers lack their moral compass by costing us our jobs to save $2 and Uber does absolutely nothing as far as supporting and backing up the drivers. I say this all of the time. The company is so toxic from CEO down to the bottom of the barrel, which apparently is us drivers. There is no respect whatsoever, at any level within the company. The lack of basic human fundamentals such as common decency, manners, and respect, does absolutely nothing other than forcing drivers into survival mode. Especially the full time drivers. The crap we go through just to be able to make ends meet and pay the bills, is almost inhumane. Unfortunately the toxicity is so thick and so deep, it's almost irreversible, if not irreversible. We've been told lie after lie after lie that it will be virtually impossible to change this company around. We can't just start at one level because the respect and Trust is 100% non-existent. It needs a 100% overall and it needs to happen all at once. I think it'd be quite interesting for a study to be done on drivers before they started driving and after they've been driving for a couple years, to see the psychological effects.


----------



## Alan Fink (Oct 12, 2016)

Adults take responsibility for their own behavior. Children and adults that never grow up blame other people and circumstances for their situations.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan Fink said:


> Adults take responsibility for their own behavior. Children and adults that never grow up blame other people and circumstances for their situations.


 yes, in an Ideal World, this is true. However we function in a world with a lot of millennial and Uber mentality lol I actually think if anyone is acting like grown folks, it's us. we are the one's actually owning our Behavior. We all admit it. We all acknowledge the fact that we have changed since our first day on the job. Now tell me when the last time Uber has owned their actions. You do realize they actually blame us drivers for everything. In the lawsuit where they were sued for intentionally misleading drivers on how much money they can make, their defense was, we don't work enough hours. If we were willing to work, those bonuses or those earnings are obtainable. I don't know about you guys but I work 7 days a week I've taken two days off in the last 4 months. I don't know how much more Travis wants us to work. When the passengers were questioning Uber about why they needed to follow them for five minutes after their rides ended, Uber's response was because of us drivers. We were not being accurate with our location!! I'm sorry but playing like an adult with a company that plays like children gets you nowhere besides homeless and bankrupt


----------



## Ohioref63 (Mar 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Something like that. Read the parable of the sower and the seeds. It's easy to love those who love you but it's far more difficult to love those who hate you. I'm not saying we have to love our riders but we can make business decisions such as canceling after 5 minutes without animosity.


Maybe not necessarily a case of that was Samoir's moral fibre to begin with, I think it's more so that with each event, he made a conscious decision to not take the moral road therfeort eroding his moral structure


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

This is a good little Parable. Shout out to the Vic Mackey references. The shield is a vastly underrated drama. It gives Braking bad a run for it's money in my opinion. 

We all have our limits. A person must decide for themselves what's right, and what's wrong since no two people view the world from the same perspective. 

At the end of the day time is money. I believe there is a lesson in everything, including Uber/Lyft. I've done this for two years now part time, and I see everything in terms of how long it will take me to reach a financial goal . Ride share is time + efficiency equation. The divers that figure that out are the ones that make this thing work for them. Will I lie cheat, or steal, to make a few bucks? No. Will I go out of my way to return your item? Absolutely not. My time is valuable and I need to be compensated for it otherwise you are what society calls a free rider. Your emergency does not constitute me dropping what I am doing and tending to you.

In the spirit of sharing I'll tell you a little story....

Early into my journey with rideshare I get a ping during a downtown surge on Lyft. I work my way through traffic to get to the pickup point. I wait for a few minutes for my passenger. Two guys and girls get in, and they're absolutely trashed . They're drunk, obnoxious, and eating pizza. I tell them I don't allow food in my car, and they proceed to berate me, curse me out, and tell me how much of a scum bag I am. I tell them to exit the car, and the one girl pretty much calls me a lowly Lyft driver that is too stupid to do anything else. They decide that I am going to take them to wherever it is they want. While they are sitting here cursing me out, I get a phone call. Guess what? It's from my actual passenger. 

This foursome has gotten in the wrong car with their food. After some more arguing back and forth this group finally leaves my car slamming my doors behind them and telling me what an idiot I am. 

It's late in the night and the actual passenger is not at this destination, so I just decide to cancel and call it a night. I was pretty pissed about the interaction with the foursome, but I managed to stay calm.

Half way to my house, I hear a phone ring. I look down on the floor, and low and behold someone has left their brand new iphone on the back seat of my car. One of the girls who had been cursing and disrespecting me left her phone in the gold sparkly case in the back of the car. Talk about a moral decision. A brand new Iphone that prob cost about 600 + (they has just released these new versions of the iphone that week) left by the person who just called me every name under the sun. The phone rings a second time and I grab it and promptly turn it off so they cannot track my location and show up before or, if I decide I want to deal with them again. 

Because the passenger was not my actual passenger they have no record or way to connect with me and I know this. I get home, take the phone in with me, and sleep on it. I have a decision in front of me in the morning. 

Am I Samoir?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Am I Samoir?


Yep!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ubergrind said:


> This is a good little Parable. Shout out to the Vic Mackey references. The shield is a vastly underrated drama. It gives Braking bad a run for it's money in my opinion.
> 
> We all have our limits. A person must decide for themselves what's right, and what's wrong since no two people view the world from the same perspective.
> 
> ...


 I called that more like you're pondering on the idea of teaching them a good life lesson. That lesson being, you treat everyone you meet with the same respect. In this case she would have got her phone back and/or got it back a lot earlier had she just been a decent human. That's it! Be a good person. God don't like ugly


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> This is a good little Parable. Shout out to the Vic Mackey references. The shield is a vastly underrated drama. It gives Braking bad a run for it's money in my opinion.
> 
> We all have our limits. A person must decide for themselves what's right, and what's wrong since no two people view the world from the same perspective.
> 
> ...


I hope you sold it on the street corner for a few hundy, if so you're my Uber driver hero. If you returned it you'll still be rewarded from above!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> I hope you sold it on the street corner for a few hundy, if so you're my Uber driver hero. If you returned it you'll still be rewarded from above!


 Ok . . . A driver just not locating a lost item when the passengers terms of service very clearly states,we are not not responsible for lost or stolen items, is a lot different than a driver selling stolen property. LOL


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The final question: is Samoir forgiven?


Forgiven for what exactly? Samoir has done nothing wrong. Samoir is doing his part. Every single one of his actions can be justified. He drives to the pickup location and they ain't never ready for the ride, that they just ordered.

Will the pax be forgiven? Will Uber be forgiven? Their actions cannot be justified.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone seen Samoir?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone seen Samoir?


No but he's 96 years old. I'm starting to think the worst.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone seen Samoir?


I sure could use another dose.

The Gift of Fish

More, please?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Heard he got a job at Uber tech support


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I heard he is still out there roaming the streets, dispensing justice to the clueless and the moronic.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Heard he got a job at Uber tech support


If you can't beat em....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This story made me cry, mostly because il be doing most of it tonight


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This story made me cry, mostly because il be doing most of it tonight


And you shall be 67.6% forgiven for your sins, according to the latest count.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> And you shall be 67.6% forgiven for your sins, according to the latest count.


As long as it's over 50%... I can live with that


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I heard he is still out there roaming the streets, dispensing justice to the clueless and the moronic.


In that case perhaps he could help me with a very perplexing dilemma.

Last week I saw my therapist for my weekly visit. She asked me how ubering was going and I told her it was going great. She asked me what had caused such a positive change in my attitude. I told her that I am no longer concerned about the money but that now I drive strictly for fun and to serve the community.

At the end of the session she told me that from now on I must pay in advance for my therapy sessions. Now that I am driving for the sheer joy of driving and altruistic reasons I'm not sure that I'll be be able to afford my much needed therapy.

What would Samoir do?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> In that case perhaps he could help me with a very perplexing dilemma.
> 
> Last week I saw my therapist for my weekly visit. She asked me how ubering was going and I told her it was going great. She asked me what had caused such a positive change in my attitude. I told her that I am no longer concerned about the money but that now I drive strictly for fun and to serve the community.
> 
> ...


 I think he would tell you that you need to tell your therapist you've changed your mind and you are in fact doing it for the money lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I thought about doing that but I don’t think lying to my therapist will help with the long term success of my therapy. I guess I’m not a very good liar.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought about doing that but I don't think lying to my therapist will help with the long term success of my therapy. I guess I'm not a very good liar.


I'm doing this for the tips


----------



## uberaccount (May 12, 2018)

Ana C. said:


> I remember the day I started driving. I couldn't even cancel a trip and charge it to PAX.


How can I cancel a trip and charge it to the customer? I thought cancel = no pay for me, no fee for them.

???


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberaccount said:


> How can I cancel a trip and charge it to the customer? I thought cancel = no pay for me, no fee for them.
> 
> ???


Wait out the 5 minute wait time timer until the timer says you can cancel and the. Press passenger no show and then get paid. First though, take a screen shot of the pop up that says canceling is okay.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

uberaccount said:


> How can I cancel a trip and charge it to the customer? I thought cancel = no pay for me, no fee for them.
> 
> ???


You have two options

No show - after 5 minutos - PAX is charged
or
cancelation without charging


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Brilliant OP. Haven't read the entire thread, I can't agree with all of Samoir's actions, but passengers and Uber can be shitty.



The Gift of Fish said:


> So you think he may have been a dishonest, morally-challenged person all along? "Fair weather ethics" only - when difficult situations and people came along to really challenge his integrity and put him to the test, that's when he showed his true colours?


So, if he's a man of his ethics he would've quit Uber the moment his moral compass was lost. There are some that won't steal food even if they haven't eaten in days.

Let me also say this, Uber and it's passengers can be monsters, but that is any industry, any job. If you were a waiter, would you spit in a customer's food if he was "mean" to you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey guys!

I found him!

seymour


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I found him!
> 
> seymour


you have me confused for someone else but if monies are owed I will gladly accept


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Samoir is Condemned Forever.

Blame Uber.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

So basically Seymour has been screwed by the boss and customers? So, analogy, I'm a cashier at Krogers, I don't get paid well, my boss is kind of a jerk, the last customer was rude to me. Do I overcharge my subsequent customers? I wouldn't. So, I guess while I empathize with Seymore, I can't forgive him.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Start helping yourself to all the bulk candy, nuts, fruit, salad bar, etc. to supplement your poor pay at the grocery store. Who’s gonna bust you? The underpaid security guard? lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kaiser Soze said:


> So basically Seymour has been screwed by the boss and customers? So, analogy, I'm a cashier at Krogers, I don't get paid well, my boss is kind of a jerk, the last customer was rude to me. Do I overcharge my subsequent customers? I wouldn't. So, I guess while I empathize with Seymore, I can't forgive him.


 hey at least you can control the price at the grocery store LOL now, what if the customers were constantly reporting you, throwing up in your cashier aisle, and expecting you to give them free food 
. . . would you run after them, with their debit card, phone, or whatever they left behind, every time for no reward? Or would you eventually start slipping it into your cashier drawer. so if they did come back, it was there?


----------



## Sebagolake (Mar 10, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I know this guy, Samoir. He's like a very good friend. Samoir always used to be the kind of guy who would try to live by some kind of moral code, trying to do the right thing instead of wrong. It wasn't a perfectly applied code, he wasn't Jesus Christ or Moses, but his moral compass generally worked ok.
> 
> Then he started doing Uber and Lyft. At first he did the job according to this moral code. He was always polite to pax. He laughed at their jokes. He answered their same repeated questions for a tenth, a hundredth and a thousandth time. He returned left-behind cellphones, keys and glasses without thinking of having to ask for compensation for his time. He waited for pax until 5:00 and never shuffled them. He was always honest. He took all of them wherever they wanted to go.
> 
> ...


This was seriously beautiful


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Samoir is clearly forgiven, his change to negative character and now apparent lack of honesty lies directly on Travis and Dara's shoulders. Fact is we all have a little Samoir in us.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

As long as he doesn’t park in the middle of the street to pick up pax, when I’m driving by.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Product of society!


----------

